# Beginning to wire my layout



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I have started laying out the track and wiring it. I had a few questions but first some background info.

N Scale
Digitrax Zephyr starter set
Code 80 track

What is the best gauge of wire to use? I purchased some 20 gauge and used it for testing. Is this good for the feeds to the rails, or should I use a smaller gauge for the feeders and the 20 gauge to run back to the controller? Also what about accessories and switches?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Others might have a more refined answer, but here's my rule-of-thumb: use the largest gauge wire available (and practical) everywhere. Downsizing to run feeders is for the purpose of using cheaper wire; smaller gauge wire is also easier to hook to those lil screws on your accessories and to hide. Go with the largest gauge practical for what you are doing.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the manual recommends #18 for the bus and 20-22 for the feeders, smaller wires easier to solder to rails. i used gauge 22 for everything since i already had plenty of that (phone wire) and see no problems.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I run HO but the following is what I use:
Switches: I use the 4 wire phone wire, cheep and simple to keep it organized.
Track and larger accessories: Speaker wire. It can be purchased in 18 or 20 gauge. I like that two wires are connected so there is only one run tho make. Also speaker wire is widely available in 50 ft foot larger spools.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I got busy doing non-train stuff but now have some more time to work on it, so I'm sure I will be asking some more questions soon.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

so I was looking to adjust the wiring and was looking through the site and found this thread. I have a spool of 20 gauge speaker wire and wanted to verify that I can use it to wire my track. Currently it is only used from the power pack, to the track.

Also, do most of you wire it directly to the tracks or use a terminal track... and if I continue to use the terminal track, how is the best way to hide the terminals on it. To show you what I am talking about, I currently use this piece of track.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the only problem that i see with speaker wire is- expencive. if you have boatload of it then this is moot point.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you sir... I have just shy of 50' of it... that should cover me I think... haha

thanks again Anton


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you will be surprised of how fast cable goes. then again you do not need 16 runs of it


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

with my current 4x8 and no turnouts yet, it won't go that fast


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just solder it to the outside of the rail. Much easier to hide than track terminals.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use speaker wire. The 22 gauge stuff is $5 for a 75 foot spool. Nice par is there is only one thing to run to get both wires to were you need them.


----------

